# What Lumanaire?



## myboyshay (20 Jun 2009)

Can anyone recommend a decent priced lumanaire for a 60cm tank, just can't afford Arcadia, unless someone has one they want to sell!!!

Seen the german ones on Ebay, does anyone know if these are any good, looks and performance wise.

I'm wanting 4x24w T5's.

Thanks in advance

Mark


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Jun 2009)

myboyshay said:
			
		

> Can anyone recommend a decent priced lumanaire for a 60cm tank, just can't afford Arcadia, unless someone has one they want to sell!!!
> 
> Seen the german ones on Ebay, does anyone know if these are any good, looks and performance wise.
> 
> ...




Most people use the German ones on ebay, if you are good you can sometimes get them for Â£30-Â£40 delivered!


----------



## Nelson (20 Jun 2009)

hi,
you could have a look here    http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ARCADIA-OVERTANK- ... 7C294%3A30

might be to long.


----------



## myboyshay (20 Jun 2009)

How do you get them for Â£40?

The link to the Arcadia one was too long but thanks anyway.

Mark


----------



## seawolf (20 Jun 2009)

i have a hagen glo one on my 90cm tank. bought cos the arcadia ones or a rip off price in my opinion. i have the double 39watt one

they do 2 that will fit your tank

one or two tubes at 24watts each

http://www.ukpetsupplies.com/Details.aspx?ProdId=3092&CatId=1350&ParentId=1349

2 of these would fit easily on a tank thats only 12 inches wide

if i remember correctly these don't have any tubes with them, so that needs to be added into your calculations


----------



## myboyshay (21 Jun 2009)

Thanks for that, might get myself the hagen Glo.

Cheers!


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Jun 2009)

myboyshay said:
			
		

> Thanks for that, might get myself the hagen Glo.



there great lighting systems. brilliant reflectors. i've used them on my MA scapes and i honestly cant fault them.


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Jun 2009)

myboyshay said:
			
		

> How do you get them for Â£40?
> 
> The link to the Arcadia one was too long but thanks anyway.
> 
> Mark



Bidding when they come up. LondonDragon is very good at this


----------

